# Update from Red I got the news about the EC



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am so stupid to think I could be the odds.  This morning received my first scan after being on IVF injectables for 7 days and there was no response whatsoever.  All I have is two sorry follicules at 17 and 18 the same that I always have.  I been reading post and women have like 20 and 30 and I have the same ole 2 I get every month without injectables.  I guess I have to accept the fact that I just am not going to have any children with my husband.   

Thanks yall for listening


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi redcajun. Firstly you're no fool! What do you mean by 2 follicles at 17 and 18 - are they going ahead with EC with them? Secondly, 20-30 certainly isn't the norm and doesn't mean getting pregnant either. Might be a good idea to join my friend Laura and her friends on the poor responder thread where you'll see ladies are getting pregnant with only 1 or 2 follicles/eggs. I myself only got 3 to play with, but it worked. Women have gone ahead with one only and got pregnant. The quality of the eggs is so much more important than how many.

Link to poor responders thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136523.0

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Lily says, getting lots of follicles certainly isn't the norm.  If you're referring to my follicle count/eggs collected then please don't compare yourself to me.  Yes, I am a high responder but I'm also at high risk of OHSS which is certainly not something you'd wish.

It's quality over quantity !!

This is only your 1st stimms scan and so much can happen.  When you say you've got 2 follicles at 17 & 18, I'm not sure what you mean exactly ?  You are getting a response if you have 2 follicles !  What has your consultant said ?  What have they advised ?

There are plenty of ladies who only get a few follicles and still go on to have successful and healthy pregnancies.

Honestly, try not to be so down and think it's over as it's only just started.

As I say, don't compare yourself to ladies who get lots of follicles/eggs and definitely don't compare yourself to me as I'm certainly not the "norm" when it comes to how many I get !

As Lily says, why not join the ladies on the Poor Responder thread and you'll see that it really only does take one !

Stay positive.....
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies;

Thank you all so much for the encouragement I was feeling so low, I cried all  the way to the computer to write and get advise from you all.  I just never had heard of anyone not responding and just getting 2 follicles as that what I get every month since I was 16th.  I asked my doctor why only 2 was it all just my age and he tried to be kind by saying that he have some women in their twenties that sometime don't produce any.  Well enough feeling sorry for myself.  I am going to EC on Monday YAH!  The doctor said with my age why cancel the cycle because it only takes 1 to get me pregnant.  He also said that my E2 was 1307 which was good even though i don't know what that means, can someone explain what E2 of 1307 means?

You all please pray form me...On Monday as I am scared of the sedation and the procedure.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Red - don't be scared hun, it will be fine i promise!  The sedation is fine - i've always tried to look forward to it!!! It's like having a few drinks all in one go! 

Good luck and you will certainly be in my thoughts on monday...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

What unit measurement was your E2 measured in ? Need to include this otherwise takes out of context when comparing hormone levels.

Was it 1307 pg/ml or 1307 pmol/l ?

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

Here's some info that will help explain...yours looks fine for stimming phase with a few mature follicles.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

EC is honestly fine...nothing to worry about. You won't remember a thing. I've had 2 EC's under IV sedation and had 2 EC's under general anaesthetic (along with many other general anaesthetic's for various ops for endo etc). If you have any concerns and worries then do speak with the anaesthetist as they will be able to explain everything.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Again everyone:

Natashia, the doctor did not tell me the measurement, I do know he was looking for over 1000 E2 results.  Why did I only get 2 follicules is it really my age don't worry you want be offended. The reason I am scared of the EC is because I read one womens posting on here and she had to stay in the hospital a week because they punch her intestine doing EC.  Ineed to stop reading so much.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes i think you do need to stop reading too much! Aw i do understand - honestly, just because one thing happened, nearly everyone on here who has EC has no major problems at all.  just expect to be a little bit sore afterwards, and arrange to make sure dh pampers you silly for a few days!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Redcajun

Firstly, I agree with Sally, stop reading so much !! Just because one member out of many 1000's who have been through EC, got a punctured bowel, there are many many others who have been perfectly fine. As with any operation there are risks....I've had 5 laparoscopies, 5 hysteroscopies, 1 cystoscopy, 1 termination all under general anaesthetic (GA) and 4 EC's (2 under GA, 2 under IV sedation) and whilst there is always the risk of something going "wrong" eg punctured bowel, bladder, infection etc, I've been perfectly fine with no complications at all.....and many of the laps/hystero's have involved some extensive surgery ! Yes, you need to be aware that there are risks, it would be naive to think otherwise, but these procedures are carried out by the 1000 without any problems whatsoever. You will be fine !

Have a read of this thread...there may be a few stories on there were people found EC not a pleasant but I'd say there were far more ladies who didn't find it painful and were perfectly fine...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24414.0

Secondly, there could be any number of reasons for you only having 2 follicles but your EC is not due for a few days yet and you may find that you get another 1 or 2 spring up.....and honestly, there are woman out there who only get 1 or 2 follies and still go on to get pg....so try not to give up !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jackbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

hi red!!
dont worry you are not alone, iam 30 years old i only have one ovary, and i only produced half a follicle so my cycle was cancelled! i was so sadened by this, i took a break for 3 months and now iam ready to go again.
dont worry it only takes one to get pregnant, good luck with the ec and transfer. when will egg collection be?
jackie.xx


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Jackie, my transfer will be on Mondy morning.  You all plese pray for me and thanks all of you for the encouragement and support.


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Help guys I am in panic, can't breath having not slept.  I found out through the internet that a women died from bleeding to death from a atarey in the ovary.  I am so in panic my head is hurting I keep trying to make myself think i am just panicking and it will go away but I have this feeling in the pit of my stomach.  This is my last hope and I can't do the simplest things that people have been doing everyday.  So many of you are brave and have undergone this treatment and have beautiful children because of it why am i so scared abnormally scared.  I was thinking IUI is this just the chicken way out.. Please help me yall i am 45 and not much hope left.

Red


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi Red   ,

it is totally understandable to be anxious about tx, it is so hard to know that we can't have a baby just like that and others just fall pregnant by accident but we have to find ways to deal with it all. Have you been offered a counselling session at your clinic, i found it extremely valuable and helpful, i suffered and still do occasionally from anxiety after my m/c last year, i got palpitations and felt sick to my stomach sometimes thinking about death and that i might be really ill, sounds mad when i write it down like this but that is truly how i felt last year. I saw a counsellor a few times at my clinic and they really do help you to see things differently and help you to find a way to cope with infertility.
I am sure you are suffering with anxiety which can be linked with panic attacks, if you can't see a counsellor at your clinic go see you GP who can refer you to an NHS one to discuss these issues.

Take care and let me know how you get on

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's understandable to worry about the different things that we have to go through with IVF but I think you need to speak to your clinic about the concerns you have. Most, if not all, clinics should offer some sort of counselling. At the very least they'l be able to talk you through exactly what happens and what the risks are. 

take care


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

To start with  but then I'm going to say "stop reading these articles on the internet and getting yourself in a panic!"  I don't mean to sound harsh as not may intention but by reading all this stuff you're getting yourself into a right old tizz !!

As I mentioned in my previous post to you, there are always risks with any operation and we have to be aware of them, but whilst I don't know the specific story you're referring to, I can pretty much say, with hand on heart, that it's very very rare for something like this to happen. Ok, I'm not medically qualified but I do know that there are 1000's of IVFs carried out around the world every day and stories like this come to light exactly because they are so uncommon.

We have to be aware that with IVF there are risks involved...one of them is OHSS which can be life threatening....but it's something that whilst being made aware of, also have to know that is not the "norm". The majority of ladies will have IVF and not suffer or be at risk of OHSS. I've been at risk of OHSS twice now, including this current treatment cycle where I am still at risk, but that's because I'm a high responder....and yes, I know it's life threatening and I know it's not exactly something I want to get, I also know it's something I've had to accept as a risk through having IVF. By saying I've been at risk twice may make it seem like it's more common so what am I talking about...but it's not...most women will be made aware of it but will not be at risk....

My parents live in New Zealand and I've chatted to her and told her all about my treatment and my risks of OHSS and she is now reading on the internet all about it and panicking and stressing about it (which is no good to me or her being so far away) and I've told her this morning to just stop reading and worrying herself unnecessarily. I am in good hands, my clinic are monitoring me and will look after me if I do get full blown OHSS.

Ok, different situation but your consultant must have performed many EC's and I'm sure he's very experienced. It's good to go in with your eyes open to the *possible* risks but you also need to be conscious that these problems are rare....so in the instance you're talking about, yes, be aware this can happen but it's not a regular occurance. I wouldn't even want to guess at the statistics of this happening but can only imagine it's not likely to happen frequently (otherwise they would do EC differently !)

I know I was really worried about EC (despite having had lots of other ops) and I also know there are many ladies on here who feel/have felt exactly the same as you...but honestly, I am sure you will be perfectly fine and after the procedure you'll wonder what you were so worried about !

I would say that perhaps you speak with your consultant about your concerns so that they can run through everything with you in as much detail as you need and give you the professional reassurance that I feel you perhaps require. They may also be able to give you a little something before the actual sedation to make you feel more sleepy so you don't feel the effects of the sedation as it's being administered.

If you really can't face going through the procedure and want to convert to IUI then again, this is only something your consultant can advise you on....although if you have more than 3 or maybe 4 dominant follies then they may not recommend because of the risks of multiple pregnancy.

Finally, have you considered perhaps having some reflexology to relax you before the procedure.....or try something like Bachs Rescue Remedy (not sure if you can buy where you are but worth a try) as this can really help with stress.

Take care...and good luck
Natasha

PS...I've merged your posts into one single thread


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you Natasha for your support and understanding, I just have never been this scared in my life.  Also your encouragement mean a lot to me.  I really do feel stupid now and I am trying to get over this.  Thank you, thank you thank you so much for your advice it is priceless.

Red


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Red, you should never feel silly for having fears........everyone goes through it in differing degrees, and different things worry us.

I am a terrible worrier to the point where I put our tx off for 2 years because I just couldn't hack the thought of it all.....when we did get going, it wasn't anywhere near as hideous as I had imagined it to be...in fact, it was really ok  

At times like this, all our anxietys are hightened. We all know that tx is a bit of a lottery, but when it is the only way to achieve a dream,  we must all face facts....sometimes, that can make us really fearful too.

Hun, good luck with everything....I hope your dream comes true   

Love

Jo xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Red,

Please calm yourself!!  You have 2 beautiful follicles of decent size there! That will hopefully be 2 beautiful eggs and twins! You haven't had a 'no response', you have 2 follies and are going for EC.      You must not get disheartened.  

IF and only IF this doesn't work they will know so much about you for your next cycle and taylor your protocol and drugs better and hopeully you will get a better 'crop'... the first go is all trial and error.

As Lily said feel free to come to the PR thread were we all get very excited about getting to EC and getting a few eggs!  Really the norm is not 20-30 and that is dangerous... you only need one.

As for EC it is over and done with before you know it... so don't worry.


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Bib and LauraB:  I am so glad to have your support.  I don't know why I am killing myself with worry.  I know I have two options to do it or not to.  I am so paranoid.  One minute I think I am going to do it and the next minute I think I can't and the odds are stacked against me but we all want to believe that we are special that we can beat the odds.  Thanks for being there with me ladies as DH is sick of me and don't' understand the agony I facing.  

I know you all don't know me but please pray for me to have the courage to go through this and success of part two of it.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Red

Reading your posts sounds like my first IVF. When we went for the initial appointments i was terrified. I tried to get my DH to talk me out of it but he said he would go with whatever i decided. I read about OHSS and scared myself silly. We decided to go ahead but every stage we went through i got in a right old panic. Unfortunately i never had access to a pc and FF was only in the development stage then, so didnt have any support or anyone who understood.
To cut a long story short once i had done every stage i thought after well that wasnt so bad, its the fear of the unknown. I had loads of follies my first go, too many in fact and the cycle didnt work. On my second cycle i had hardly any in fact they only thought i had one worth taking from and was talking about abandoning the treatment. They took my bloods which were good and decided to go ahead with EC we got 4 eggs and all fertilised and we now have a gorgeous 6 year old.
So stop worrying that you dont have many as Natasha says not every one does.

Wishing you lots of luck for Monday will look in to see how you got on and stop looking up articles and worrying yourself  

Love Kimx x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

For you...


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Love Lily. xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending lots of         and        

Please read my signature and BELIEVE that there can be hope with few follies...!

Hang in there, we are all right behind you xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

redcajun said:


> Thank you Natasha for your support and understanding, I just have never been this scared in my life. Also your encouragement mean a lot to me. I really do feel stupid now and I am trying to get over this. Thank you, thank you thank you so much for your advice it is priceless.
> 
> Red


Hey, don't ever feel stupid or silly !!  We all deal with things differently but, taking words from another member (thanks Amanda  ) sometimes a little knowledge can be dangerous !!

...and has for encouragement, advice and support....that's what we're all here for 

Lots of luck for tomorrow  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello
Good luck for the EC on Monday, the sedative is ok just feels like you are a little drunk and to be honest you should sleep through it all.  Try not to worry about things and don't believe everything you read.

2 follicles at 17 and 18 are perfectly fine. Thats the perfect size, 30 is way too big. Anyhow it only takes one to be successful.  I panicked about everything before my EC and laughed afterwards at how silly I was.

Sending you loads of love and luck for tomorrow.

Nicole xxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Red...

        I dont respond well & I had only 2 follies on my 4th go & there was an egg in both & 1
        fertilised.. From that 1 embie I got Miles    It really does only take 1  

        As for being scared, it will be fine... I was like you on my first go & I ended up doing
        it 6 times in total so it cant be that bad   On Monday evening it will all be over.

        Lots of love Katy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

nicole74 said:


> 2 follicles at 17 and 18 are perfectly fine. Thats the perfect size, 30 is way too big.


Hi Nicole & welcome to FF 

I think Red was referring to the number of follicles when she said 30, not the size of the follicles.....as I got 30 eggs from EC last Wednesday 

Good luck with your treatment 
Natasha


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello you all, you know my palms are sweaty, I am going to get DH to take me for a drive in a minute to relax me some.  Dh just told me he did not want me to cry if there were no eggs, men say the stupidest things; here I am worried about egg collection and he telling me about if it does not work.  That what I want to give him right now as he sits on the couch looking peaceful.  You got to love DH.

I will post tomorrow I got to get past this.


----------



## nicole74 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello Natasha
Sorry my mistake read it wrong.  
I had 29 egg from my EC.  Good luck with your treatment.

Nicole xx


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I thought I would get in a post before going to the hospital this morning for the EC.  My mind still has not fully got a hold of myself to say that I can go into that room and have the procedure.  For right now I am a zombie just going through the motions and hoping my feet are guiding me to the treatment room.  I honestly can't tell you what is the scariest for me the needle they use or, putting me the slept or the threat of something going wrong.  I only have to follicles so I don't think we are even talking about 15minute procedure.  Well ladies this is to    and hopefully I will be posting today after the procedure.

Red


----------



## hellibump (Sep 21, 2006)

thinking of you i was terrified had it done under sedation i dont remember anything


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah Ladies I DID IT, I GOT THROUGH THE EGG COLLECTION. it was so embarrassing I almost fainted in the hallway the nurse came in and told me to get it together, I told the doctor I wanted an IUi..he said ok but next thing I know they were waking me up and said they retrieve two eggs, the beginnings of my babies.  Now it is praying praying that they fertilize.

Thanks to all of you I was able to even get to the hospital you all have been my guiding Light.

RED


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

[fly]WELL DONE RED [/fly]

      i will keep everything crossed for you for your call in the morning, let us know how they get on     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Well done   You've done brilliantly  

I shall keep everything crossed for the next few days for you    

GOOD LUCK  

Rachel x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well done and lots of luck 

Kimx x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news !!  So pleased you made it...and great that you got 2 little eggies   Positive thoughts for top fertilisation and then a smooth ET 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks you all for the loving support.  I am trying not to worry bout the fertilization.  Does anyone know if ICSI forces fertilization I had this done.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ICSI means that the sperm was injected directly into the egg, rather than with IVF where the eggs and sperm are left together in a dish and allowed to fertilise "naturally".

With ICSI and IVF there are no guarantees of fertilisation but try not to even think about that....lots of ladies get good fertilisation with ICSI so fingers crossed you'll have 2 lovely fertilised eggs and potential embryos 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Red.....so glad you made it through ok and have 2 brilliant eggies to go with  

 on their way to you.

Love

Jo xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done red!!!


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I could not have made it through without you all now that EC is over my stomach is in knots hoping and praying they fertilized.  I could not even go to work today.  Please anyone just your own personal experiences with IVF with ICSI can help me get through this.  Waiting to hear from you.

Thanks,
Red


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Ladies, I am crying as I write this because both of my eggs fertilized..Yall I have two babies on the way.  Please pray for me I am so happy that God has took me this far.  I can't believe I only had two eggs and they both fertilized..God is Great!


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats great news - keep up the positivity and good luck with the transfer love Pip


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

redcajun said:


> Ladies, I am crying as I write this because both of my eggs fertilized..Yall I have two babies on the way. Please pray for me I am so happy that God has took me this far. I can't believe I only had two eggs and they both fertilized..God is Great!


 Thank you so much for your support, I am so excited I know I still have two weeks to go in the wait but I am thrilled.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Great news that you got 100% fertilisation....keeping fingers & toes crossed for some lovely embryos.  What day transfer are you having ?

I've merged your posts into the one single thread so it makes it easier to keep up to date with your news, rather than lots of separate threads all over the board 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Natsha,  I guess i am doing day 3 transfer.  Is it normal for the eggs to fertilize?  I have been reading that it does not mean they will implant.  IVF can send you on an emotional spin.  I am just really grateful I got this far but I am believing in the possible.


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi red
congrats on getting through egg collection and on your 2 lovely little embies, i only got 3 fertilized and im now 10 weeks pregnant so it can be done, wishing you all the luck in the world, and try not to worry about et its quite a nice experience watching them put your embies back where they belong 
take care christina x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

What day are you having the transfer ? As you had EC (egg collection) yesterday, that is classed as day 0, today is day 1.....

It's great news that you've got 100% fertilisation....we may have always got lots of eggs but we've certainly never had 100% fertilised so that's good going 

I have to be honest, there are absolutely no guarantees with IVF that the embryo(s) will implant, otherwise none of us would have to go through it more than once. However, saying that, there are lots of ladies who are successful on first go...there's just no way of knowing I'm afraid...we just have to keep believing it WILL and stay positive 

Why not have a read of the 2ww diaries....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=165.0

and also this poll on the Voting board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

congrats on getting 2 embryos, must be good ones!! 

Julia
xxxx


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Ladies,

For all the support and knowledge.. Natashia, you should write a book or co-author it with some of the ladies on here because the experiences that us women go through on here can help someone else.  To all of you this website and the threads have helped me make it one day at a time while going through what I am going through.

Thanks,
RED


----------

